
To understand organisational culture, think like an anthropologist – Changeboard - rbanffy
https://www.changeboard.com/article-details/16935/to-understand-organisational-culture-think-like-an-anthropologist/
======
pagutierrezn
Do you know of any book going deeper into this concept?

